
Alvin M. Marks, Inventor With 122 Patents, Dies at 97 - terpua
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/05/31/business/31marks.html?_r=1&adxnnl=1&oref=slogin&partner=rssnyt&emc=rss&adxnnlx=1212226838-T15cuuKBRHjOfl0mP7FkRQ
======
terpua
Alvin Marks >= Hank Rearden

